# Tomato Juice????



## kimi (Jul 29, 2010)

We had Tru Green come to inspect our yard. We try to take care of it, but have about 200 patches from the dog urine. The guy told us to give the dogs a tablespoon of tomato juice over their food every day to stop this. Does anyone know if tomato juice is ok to give to dogs? I heard the acidity may make them sick. Any knowledge?


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I've heard the same thing, but I've never had anyone tell me it works. About the only reliable thing to do is make a "potty area" in your yard, some people do it in a corner with another sections of fencing at an angle across it, and then the grass only gets killed in one area.
The other way is to put a lot of water on the spots where they pee, but you have to do that right away.
I've given up on trying to have a nice back yard.
If you figure something out, please let us know.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

For some reason where ever Molly pees the grass will grow three times faster and thicker. Instead of have dead spots on my lawn I have 100 little patches of thick green grass.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I had this problem and it was solved by adding water to their meals to dilute the urine they put out. (It also helped solve Zoeys UTI problems!!)

They have treats you can buy at the store to give your dogs that are suppose to stop them too. Idk if they actually work though.


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

Read this...

Archives | Aggie Horticulture

...look up the chemistry of tomato juice...and tell me if you think it will work...


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

That's interesting, I'd never heard of tomato juice doing that, but I do know that there are feed supplements made that are supposed to prevent the urine from burning the lawn. Never tried any of them.


----------



## King James (May 28, 2011)

I guess this problem is more common than I thought. There are a bunch of brown spots just off of my back patio.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Since the brown spots are essentially a fertilizer burn, not an acid burn, I don't see how tomato juice can work.


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

I tried tomato juice years ago for my dog and nope it did not work !


----------

